# Encoder über SPS einlesen und modifiziertes Impuls-Signal ausgeben



## Mudla (15 November 2013)

Hallo Forum,

wir haben bei uns folgendes Problem:
Wir haben eine (sehr sehr alte) Maschine mit 2 Achsen. Eine davon wird über einen Seilzug bewegt. Nun ist die Seilrolle schon ziemlich abgenutzt, und das Seil auch nicht mehr ganz neu, wodurch sich Längenabweichungen ergeben. Leider ist der Hersteller schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr "im Geschäft", wodurch wir auch keine Ersatzteile mehr dafür bekommen. Auch die Steuerung ist proprietär, dadurch können wir keine internen Parameter (Encoderimpulse usw) verändern.

Nun war meine Idee, den Encoder (1024Imp/U) am Seilrad über eine kleine SPS (Möller) einzulesen, darin "umzuformen", und dann ein Signal auszugeben, welches dem gewollten Encodersignal entspricht.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal so was gemacht und kann mir dabei ein paar Tipps geben? Gibt es überhaupt SPS-Ausgänge, die so schnell arbeiten?

Grüße
Mudla


----------



## gravieren (15 November 2013)

Hi

Welcher Steuerungshersteller Typ.

Verfahrgeschwindigkeit der Maschine, b.z.w.  max.Anzahl der Geberumdregungen/min.


Ich denke, dass die Geschwindigkeit der SPS vermutlich nicht ausreichen wird.

Denkbar wäre u.u. eine SPS mit schneller Zählerkarte  (Vorwärts/Rückwärtszähler)
Jedoch wie man diese dann wieder in die Maschine bekommt  ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## Mudla (15 November 2013)

Hallo Karl,

erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mit der Geschwindigkeit wirst du sicher recht haben, obwohl die Achse "nur" ca. 50cm pro Sekunde macht.
Das andere Problem ist, die Impulse schnell genug auszugeben.

Wir  verwenden Steuerungen von Möller/Eaton (XC101, XV400), aber meines  Wissens nach komme ich mit der Zykluszeit nicht unter 3ms. Das würde  bedeuten, alle 6ms ein High-Signal, womit ich auf 166 Signale/Sekunde  kommen würde.

Wenn ich das so nachrechne, komme ich da nichtmal  annähernd hin, da der Encoder ca. 1 Umdrehung pro 20cm macht. Das währen  dann in 1s 2,5 Umdrehungen=2560 Impulse pro Sekunde 

Das wäre nur möglich, wenn es sowas wie "Encoder-Ausgänge" gibt. Aber davon hab ich noch nie nichts gehört.

Grüße
Mudla


----------



## zako (15 November 2013)

Hallo Mudla,

man könnte ggf. eine SINAMICS CU320-2 nehmen. Den Geber über eine SMC30 einlesen und wieder über ein frei einstellbares Pulsverhältnis über eine TM41 rausschreiben (als TTL- Signal). Wenn Du HTL brauchst gibt es evtl. Converter am Markt !?
Kannst ja mal Deinen SIEMENS Dealer fragen was er dazu meint.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2013)

Wenn es ein reiner Pegelwandler sein soll könnten die schon das richtige haben:

http://www.motrona.de/pegelumsetzer.html


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 November 2013)

Hängt davon ab wie aufwändig du das Signal "umformen" musst.
Wenn es nur geteilt werden muss, kannst du auch eine kleine Schaltung mit einem Binär-Zähler IC aufbauen. An den Zählerausgängen kannst du dann f/2, f/4, f/8 usw. abgreifen.


----------



## gravieren (15 November 2013)

Hi

Es sollte NICHT vergessen werden, dass es sich hier um einen Vorwärts/Rückwärts-Zähler handeln muß.

Könnte als Problematisch mit teilern werden.

Mein Frage zur Steuerung ging eher in richtung  --> Welche NC-Steuerung und Maschinenhersteller der betroffenen Maschine.

Gruß Karl


----------



## bits'bytes (15 November 2013)

Hallo,
also, wenns etwas aufwändiger sein darf könnte man mit der Zwischen-SPS einen neuen Antrieb (Micky-Maus Motor) andrehen. 

Der Sollwert kommt vom originalen Zähler, die Zwischen-SPS wäre wie ein virtuelles stufenloses Getriebe zu betrachten. 

Der Micky-Maus Motor dreht nur einen neuen Encoder welcher in die ursprüngliche SPS reingeht. Der Getriebefaktor könnte quasi stufenlos in der Zwischen-SPS eingestellt werden.

Ich würde in diesem Fall eine Positionsnachführung realisieren. Der Original-Encoder erzeugt in der Zwischen-SPS eine 'falsche' Istposition. Diese wird über einen 'Getriebefaktor' in eine korrekte Istposition umgerechnet. Der Micky-Maus Motor fährt immer der korrekten Istposition nach und erzeugt so die Impulse für die echte SPS.

Somit kann man auch zukünftige Änderungen des Antriebs immer wieder leicht ausgleichen indem der Faktor minimal angepasst wird.

BG
BB


----------



## Mudla (15 November 2013)

N' abend 

@Thomas:
Also, teilen des Signals fällt aus, denn ich muss z.B. aus 1024Imp/U 1000 machen, damit die Achse auch die richtige Strecke zurücklegt.

@gravieren:
Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, der Encoder läuft vor- und rückwärts. Ob das dann 2 verschobene Signale (A und B) sind oder bei Rückwärts nur B auf 1 geschaltet wird und A immer der Impuls ist, müsste ich mal nachschauen.

Die Maschine ist ein Plasma/Brennschneidegerät aus Italien. Marke ist mir leider unbekannt. Die Steuerung läuft auf einem WindowsCE mit Touchpaneel, mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen. Ich werd demnächst mal beim zuständigen Mitarbeiter nachhaken bezüglich weiterer Infos. Kann jedoch etwas dauern, da ich beis Mitte der Woche auf Montage bin.

Grüße
Mudla


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 November 2013)

Das könnte evtl. ein geeignetes Gerät dafür sein:
http://www.wachendorff-automation.d...zierer_frequenzmultiplizierer_WDG062MFOM.html

Das Hauptproblem bei einer SPS ist, z.B. ein A/B Signal in hoher Frequenz wieder auszugeben. Einlesen ist ja meist über spezielle Karten möglich. Evtl. kann man da mit Ausgängen für eine Schrittmotoransteuerung was drehen, denn da ist der Signalverlauf der Phasen 1 und 2 identisch mit den A/-B Signalen eines Gebers.


----------



## Mudla (15 November 2013)

Hallo nochmal 

@Thomas:
Laut Beschreibung ist das genau das, was ich gesucht habe (unter Punkt 2.2 im Datenblatt).
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich werd die Firma schnellstmöglich kontaktieren.

Grüße
Mudla


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das könnte evtl. ein geeignetes Gerät dafür sein:
> http://www.wachendorff-automation.d...zierer_frequenzmultiplizierer_WDG062MFOM.html
> 
> Das Hauptproblem bei einer SPS ist, z.B. ein A/B Signal in hoher Frequenz wieder auszugeben. Einlesen ist ja meist über spezielle Karten möglich. Evtl. kann man da mit Ausgängen für eine Schrittmotoransteuerung was drehen, denn da ist der Signalverlauf der Phasen 1 und 2 identisch mit den A/-B Signalen eines Gebers.




Dann wären wir ja wieder bei Motrona, die bauen die Dinger
und wachendorf klebt seinen Aufkleber drauf.

http://www.motrona.de/encoder_teiler.html


----------

